# Oxygen Concentrator



## Biomedical (26 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،

Oxygen Concentrator أو مايعرف باسم جهاز توليد الأكسجين (مولد الأكسجين)، شاهدوا الملف المرفق للحصول على المزيد من المعلومات عن مبدأ عمل الجهاز وكل ما يتعلق به .

تقبلوا تحياتي .


----------



## م/هناء (1 أبريل 2007)

ربنا يزيدك ان شاء الله
ويجزيك كل الخير على هالمعلومات المتميزه


----------



## المسلم84 (10 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## خالد صلاح زيادة (24 مايو 2008)

الف شكر لك اخ biomedical


----------



## المهندسه الصغيره (24 مايو 2008)

رااااااااااااااائع جدا
جزاكم الله الف خير وجعلنا جميعا ذخر لهذه الامه
نحن في هذا المنتدى يد واحده واشبه بخلية النحل الحمدلله والشكر له على وجود هذا التعاون وهذا المنتدى الرائع


----------



## أبـــ أنس ـــو (26 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات الجميلة

على فكرة أنا قرأة عن هذا الجهاز فى الصحف

أخوكم فى الله أبــــــ أنس ـــــــــو


----------



## المهندس بلكس (21 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الدنجوان العنيد (28 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## اية عمار (11 يوليو 2010)

مشكور


----------



## i-sedaki (28 نوفمبر 2010)

امسية طيبة بعبق نسيمات السحر للمتهجدين في محراب العلم والتفكر في خلق الله الذي ابدع كل شيئ خلقه


----------



## i-sedaki (28 نوفمبر 2010)

انا مهندس الكترونيات اعمل في الاتمتة واللحام بالامواج فوق الصوتية وارغب في الدخول في مجال انتاج الغازات الصناعية وابدؤها بالاكسجين


----------



## محمد مصلح النمر (21 ديسمبر 2010)

الله يجزيكم الخير


----------



## blackhorse (7 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيكم ورزقكم الجنة


----------



## محمد محمود الفقى (9 فبراير 2011)

شكرا على مجهودك العظيم هذا


----------



## حبوبة صفوية (13 مارس 2011)

لك جزيل الشكر , وأتمنى من الله أن يجعل هذا المجهود في ميزان حسناتك.


----------

